# Oh how I want it to hatch!!!



## ZoeRipper (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm getting extremely antsy about my S carolina ooth hatching, it should happen within the next two weeks if I'm not mistaken.

AND. I. WANT. IT. TO. HAAAAAAATCH!!!!

SO BADDD!

I check on it like every twenty minutes, and it hasn't changed a bit.

AO;IDGJALIGJQ0EUGT[Q04TSJKLGAL;SGKJ

Oh how I wish there was some magical trick I could do to make it hatch!!!

Does anyone else get all excited about the hatchings?

Or is it a newbie thing?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 16, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> I'm getting extremely antsy about my S carolina ooth hatching, it should happen within the next two weeks if I'm not mistaken.AND. I. WANT. IT. TO. HAAAAAAATCH!!!!
> 
> SO BADDD!
> 
> ...


Yep, Zoe, it's a newbie thing. When you become as experienced as the rest of us, you'll find that you can often go for 45 minutes without checking!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh Phil, you make me LOL.

I think I may have gone 30 mins without checking!

I'm makin' progress!

Although I will go about 7-8 hours, as I'm gonna sleep as much as I can before the evil ones get up for school tomorrow.

And I'll also reply to your email when I get up!


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2009)

It will never hatch if you keep looking at it. I only check mine once or twice a day.


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 16, 2009)

haha i was the same with my first ooth. when it hatched you should of seen me. i was running around to house shouting 'ITS HATCHED!' my mum was like, 'i don't care.' she loves them really  

now when a ooth hatches im happy but i don't get anywhere near as excited as i use to.

i had a miomantis ooth hatch this morning actually  

70 nymphs!


----------



## ismart (Dec 16, 2009)

I still get excited when an ooth hatches. Just knowing all my hard work has finally paid off!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 16, 2009)

It is a great moment to see it "rain" nymphs for the first time. Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy :wub:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

haha, 30 minutes, u really wait that long! I find that mine hatch at 10:30 am or a little before or 8:30 pm, rarely ever do they hatch at other times..... I look three times a day though anyways!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 16, 2009)

Best of luck on your waiting, Zoe! :lol: Yes, it's a newbie thing (the frustration waiting and checking)... although the excitement never wanes when you see those babies hatching, or discover they've hatched (and you missed the actual hatching).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

I much rather they hatch without me, I think I am a midwife and always want to help and usually just get in the way!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 16, 2009)

ismart said:


> I still get excited when an ooth hatches. Just knowing all my hard work has finally paid off!


 +1, i was even thinking of putting a webcam so i can check the status from my office


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 20, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> +1, i was even thinking of putting a webcam so i can check the status from my office


Didn't someone do that with a ghost ooth not to long ago and had the live stream link on here?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 21, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Didn't someone do that with a ghost ooth not to long ago and had the live stream link on here?


Yeah, that was Jacksun in Coldest Canada. I think that the ooth came from some gifted master breeder or other.


----------



## MantidLord (Dec 21, 2009)

I feel the same way. I can't wait for my ooths to hatch. But sadly, I have to wait a couple of more months until spring (M. religiosa and I. oratoria). I feel mantidless and complete...


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 21, 2009)

IT STILL HASN'T HAAAATCHEDDDDDDD!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 21, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> IT STILL HASN'T HAAAATCHEDDDDDDD!


 :lol: Try to think of something else....


----------



## ismart (Dec 21, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> IT STILL HASN'T HAAAATCHEDDDDDDD!


Your just not staring at it hard enough! :lol: It will hatch after you have given up!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Dec 21, 2009)

My S. carolina ooth hasn't hatched yet either and it was laid on Oct 4th or 5th.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 21, 2009)

If it makes you feel better.... I also have one that was laid Oct. 24th that hasn't hatched yet. (Laid from wild caught female in Oct.).


----------



## Opivy (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm scared my Rhombodera ooth isn't going to hatch now =(


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 21, 2009)

Shhh! Don't say that! Now I'm scared too!


----------



## gynnyr (Dec 26, 2009)

Ahh, I've had a bunch of wild-caught Carolina ooths laid, starting on October 24th and I'm still waiting too. I'd more or less decided they weren't going to hatch, but if you guys are still hanging on, I guess I'll have to hang on too, haha!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 26, 2009)

You guys are scaring them babies! They ain't gonna come out with your scary noses pressed against the glass like that!


----------

